# Drifting



## Nishad (May 12, 2005)

Hey people! I love drifting and I was wondering if anyone else enjoyed to watch or take part in drifting?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Going by how hard it was in NFSU:2, I wouldn't want to compete for fear of losing my car and the competition...

You might be able to answer this though- how do they guage points in the real life races?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Watch the new Dukes of Hazard movie. They have a guy drifting in a circle around a crowded street...its awesome.

I'll see if I can find a clip...ahh it can be found HERErecommended that you save it to your hard drive first because the server is slow


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Dukes of Hazard...is that the one where that big orange muscle car catches insane air?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Yepp - the good old General Lee.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Wow, that really rocked. I have to see that movie...


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

No the movie might stink. The old show rocked. With Daisy being a HOT brunette in mini-shorts... and Jon Schneider as the blond Duke, and the other guy as the other Duke. Not two stupid idiots (Sean William-Scott and Johnny Knoxville) playing the Dukes. The only reason I might see it is for Willie Nelson is Uncle Jesse and Burt Reynolds is Boss Hogg. Hopefully he still has his ol' Caddy and they use the theme song in the movie.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Ah it was a show. My bad, I was under the impression that it was a movie. 

The first is always the best...unless the first was trash, in which case the previous statement does not hold.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

personally, i was glad they stopped filming the show.

i find it sad to destroy good cars just for the sake of movies and tv.


you wanna destroy cars for a movie, go buy some acura's or some honda's.


don't get me wrong though, i did love the show.


----------



## PandaHater (May 26, 2005)

*The clip was off the hook...*

Thats what you call a "RIDER" getting Sideways, wish there was a blooper to that :laugh:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Speaking of car movies...anyone ever see Death Race 2000? That was one strange movie.


----------



## cabriozo (Jun 28, 2005)

Drifting has really taken off, getting huge in the UK now too

Z


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

HenryVI said:


> No the movie might stink. The old show rocked. With Daisy being a HOT brunette in mini-shorts... and Jon Schneider as the blond Duke, and the other guy as the other Duke. Not two stupid idiots (Sean William-Scott and Johnny Knoxville) playing the Dukes. The only reason I might see it is for Willie Nelson is Uncle Jesse and Burt Reynolds is Boss Hogg. Hopefully he still has his ol' Caddy and they use the theme song in the movie.


I disagree, I think the new one will rock. The acting wasn't very good in the series either...Daisy is still HOT, she's just not brunette. 

I've seen previews and it looks pretty fantastic (keeping in mind it is a remake of a ridiculous show where two guys outrun the cops and save the day while doing incredible stunts in the general lee)


----------

